# [SOLVED] Displaying iPhone in Windows monitor? (Reflector or alternatives)



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

To reduce eyestrain, I have begun blindly (pun intended) hunting for something like this. I do not own a Mac computer hence the challenge.

I ran across this video suggesting how to use Reflector for the task:







... but before diving into some new software, I thought I would ask some of you experts if you have any knowledge of this software or alternatives and if it is worth trying out.

Any suggestions will be helpful, thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Displaying iPhone in Windows monitor? (Reflector or alternatives)*

Don't know it myself but you get a trial which might give you more to go on.


----------



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Displaying iPhone in Windows monitor? (Reflector or alternatives)*

It works surprisingly well. I don't know if it is general response time or just the speed of my Internet connection that makes it lag so that it isn't work someone that wants to play quick-reaction games, but for general presentation I have no complaints.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it is working out for you


----------

